

Playing Whack-A-Mole With Data: The Pirate Bay Lives On - emontero1
http://torrentfreak.com/playing-whack-a-mole-with-data-the-pirate-bay-lives-on-090703/

======
noonespecial
_Spend years going after the world’s most prominent pirate site, only to find
that when you get it, it dematerializes and by the magic of copy-and-paste,
reappears elsewhere in a different guise._

Reminds me of something a Jedi once said to a Sith during a battle on a
station that wasn't a moon...

------
Beanblabber
The only thing Global Gaming Factory got out of this deal is the domain name.

~~~
tjogin
I'm not even convinced they will buy it at all.

The purchase has a bunch of conditions on it, such as PirateBay _already
being_ a completely legit site by the time they take over it (which is, what,
three weeks from now?).

I bet the purchase won't end up happening at all, and the failure to do so
will be blamed on the record industry not being interested in licensing their
content in whatever fashion GGF needs it to be. That, or on ISPs not being
interested in paying for the feast.

I wouldn't be surprised if this was just a stunt to drive up the stock price
of GGF and make CEO Hans Pandeya some money. A few weeks from now, it will be
announced that the purchase of the PirateBay has been cancelled.

Check back then and tell me I was wrong.

